# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Tave dheu me karkaleca deti dhe panna ...

## E1m9m8m2A

*Perberesit :*

_- gjalp         50 gr
- karkaleca  200 gr
- miell          40 gr
- panna       200 gr
- djathe       100 gr_

*Pregatitja :*

Gjeja e pare qe behet eshte te ngrohen tavat e dheut ne 220 grade . 

Si fillim skuqen karkalecat me gjalpe dhe pas 10 min shohet edhe mielli . Trazohen derisa edhe mielli te skuqet pak dhe me pas shtohet panna . Nese panna nuk eshte shume e lengshme mund te hollohet me qumesht . Lihen vetem per pak minuta se bashku dhe me pas shtohet djathi kackavall  (guda)  i cili duhet te jete i grire ne menyre qe te shkrihet . Lihen ne zjarr per nja 5 min dhe me pas e gjithe masa hidhet ne tavat e dheut te cilat tashme jane mese te ngrohta . Hapi i fundit eshte pjekja ne furre derisa te mari nje ngjyre si te verdhe . Shoqerohet me vere te bardhe !

----------


## Eni

rrofsh Merita,


pasi me mesove nje recete gatimi te karkalecave,pasi nuk di se si mund te gatuhen ndryshe karkalecat e detit, pervec te skuqurit.

kam nje sugjerim,

po sikur gjate skuqjes karkalecat para se t'i hedhim panan t'i shuajme pak me vere te bardhe, them se shija e tyre do lezetoset akoma e me shume  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## gera

Pana????????????? per c'fare e keni fjalen, se duket recete interesante.............???????

----------


## Klerinda

O Gera ne radhe te pare po flasim per taven e dheut si me e bo mi lal  po  une nje gje nuk po kuptoj ca eshte kjo panna  me se nuke  more vesh . Ma shpjegoni pak pls  thanx nga toronto   :i hutuar:

----------


## nursezi

Mos eshte gje krem qumeshti kjo panna? Te pakten keshtu e kishte fjalori...

----------


## Reiart

Tava dheut shqip i bie te kete brenda gjize, melci, erza dhe t'lyne.
Tave dheu me karkaleca?????????? Pppppsssssss kushedi si do te jete per ata qe nuk i pelqejne prodhimet e detit si puna ime. Megjithate gatim te mbare.

----------


## PINK

dhe une se kuptoj cfare dmth panna ?

duket interesante se dhe une vdes per shrimps ( karkaleca)

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Cdo gje e re duhet provuar  pastaj komentuar. 

DI qe karkalecat i perdorin indianet ne gjelle me domate dhe ereza indiane...

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Panna- eshte fjale italisht dhe eshte CREM-qumeshti ne mos gaboj...

----------


## Di68

Panna eshte "heavy whip cream" per ata qe jetojne ne USA, pra krem qumeshti.

----------


## florjan

o kalamaja pana eshte qumesht i cili perdoret per spagetti a`la karbunara e kuptoniiiiiiiiiiiii 

kush ka pyetje mund ti pergjigjem

----------


## Ledina

Pana eshte nga italishtja, kurse ne North America zakonisht e gjen te pergatitur per cdo gje nen emrin Alfredo Sauce.

----------


## florjan

100 gr karkaleca te vegjel
100 gr kallamar te pastruar dhe te prer ne feta te vogla
100 gr sepie te pastruar
1 thelp hudher
50 gr majdanos
50 gr vere te bardh
limon 1 kokerr



marim tiganin dhe hedhim vajin me hudhren e cila duhet te jete e prer  ne copa te vogla.pastaj shtojme kallamarin dhe sepien pasi i kemi trazuar te dyja bashk shtojme karkalecin dhe fillojme qe ti perziejme me kujdes njekohesisht duke shtuar veren...dhe piperin mbasi ti kemi lene 7 min.i hedhim majdanozin dhe pak limon...........kjo pra kalamaja quhet antipasta me fruta deti

doni me..............................

----------


## Larsus

> _Postuar më parë nga Ledina_ 
> *Pana eshte nga italishtja, kurse ne North America zakonisht e gjen te pergatitur per cdo gje nen emrin Alfredo Sauce.*


Ledi e di mire ti? Se Alfredo vjen me gjithe makarunat  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## angeldust

Alfredo sauce eshte pak a shume e njejta salce qe ne i hedhim pastices para se ta pjekim. Ne US mund ta blesh te gatshme ne kavanoz, por mund ta besh dhe vete. Une ble kete te kavanozit se eshte e shijshme... dhe e shtoj ne timja qe t'i jape shije. 

Merr nje luge gjelle me miell dhe e skuq ne gjalpe por duhet ta besh ne nje mase te njesuar. Pastaj i shton qumeshtin dhe kackavall te grire (parmesano). Pastaj kripa dhe erezat qe jane si te duash. Pas kesaj ne fund i hedh sa te dua edhe prej asaj Alfredos te blere prej kavanozi. 

Salces mund t'i futesh brenda dhe kerpudha ose piperka/speca te prera holle, por keto te fundit nuk e di nese shkojne me karkalecat.

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Angel- kjo e fundit nuk eshte cream por eshte salce me djathe. 
Mos ngaterro hunin me sapunin tani, e te keqen.

----------


## Fiori

Duke qene se Alfredo Di Leilo _(pronari i pare i restoranteve Alfredo ne Rome)_ vdiq duke marre me vete dhe sekretin e salces se tij, njerzit sot nuk i dine te gjithe perberesit e salces se vertete te quajtur Alfredo. 

Disa thone se sekreti i kesaj salce ndodhej tek kremi, disa tek djathi, disa tek vaji ullirit etj. Si rrjedhoje sot  Salca e Alfredos behet ne menyra dhe me perberes te ndryshem_(ne varesi te vendodhjes)_. Megjithate jo dhe aq te ndryshem se pastaj do fillonin te quanin ndryshe  :buzeqeshje: , pra ne te gjitha menyrat qe kjo salce gatuhet sot ne bote perberesit kryesore jane krem i trashe qumeshti, gjalpe, hudhra dhe djathe _(parmesan)_. Zakonisht gjate perzjerjes i hidhet dhe leng pule, per ti bashkuar disi perberesit.


 :macka e bardhe:

----------


## erjola

Po mire kjo sounds so good  po ajo tava e dheut si behet ??????? Ka ndonje te na ndimoje si behet tava e dheut ?????????
Thank You

----------


## erjola

Po mire kjo sounds so good po ajo tava e dheut si behet ??????? Ka ndonje te na ndimoje si behet tava e dheut ?????????
Thank You

----------


## florjan

tave dheu???ka dy lloje tavash ka me leci ka dhe me mish ke recete do?

----------

